# Video: I'm Back in Black + give away draw



## Ekka (May 26, 2006)

Around 4mins and 20mb in WMV

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/backinblack.wmv

Also just enter your name here to be in the draw to win either a Palm & Tree Services cap or shirt as pic'd.

The draw will be video'd and the winner simply gets it mailed to them ... no charge.

It's great to be back, catch up with folks and have some fun ... heck, might even talk about trees!


----------



## BRAAAP (May 26, 2006)

Very Cool video!!!! well put together
You got some great looking equipment. I think when I buy a chipper its going to have a winch!


----------



## 04ultra (May 26, 2006)

V-Nice..     






Do you have a bloopers video to go with it ...


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 26, 2006)

Nice vid!!! It looks like you do very good work.


----------



## xtremetrees (May 27, 2006)

Rocking Ekka.
Your great at making movies with sound how do ya do that.?
Heres my latest I took of my friend with a 372 @ 45 feet up
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7654347172513571292


----------



## Ekka (May 27, 2006)

Xtreme mate, I got a video editing program by Ulead.

I can put together all sorts of stuff, problem with that Google video joint is it converts the video file to flash or something and doesn't play on your own viewer.

So you cant save it and muck around with settings like contrast/brightness/viewing speed etc.

That chipper in the video is not mine I hire the guy in, it's an 18" Vermeer. The big silver truck is a 25m3 chip bin, the white truck is 15m3 bin ... nice piece of equipment.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 28, 2006)

Cool vid,next chipper I buy will be getting a winch fitted to it thats for sure..


----------



## belgian (May 28, 2006)

Hey Ekka, nice to see you back. 

very cool video, mate..
take care,

Roland


----------



## Greybeard (May 28, 2006)

After months of lurking, your raffle has prompted me to post, just to be eligible.:biggrinbounce2: 

Thanks and congratulations on your videos...they're both entertaining and instructive. (Obvious suck up attempting to influence the draw.)

As to the shirt, perhaps you could be official arborist to the NZ All Black should you get over that way.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Toddppm (May 28, 2006)

It's about time you got back here! Looking forward to more.


----------



## pantheraba (May 28, 2006)

You are doing cool stuff with Ulead...the slow mo of the spar bouncing showed the incredible flexing a tree can do.

Keep at it, they are always good to see.


----------



## Ekka (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for nice words and it certainly felt like friggin years away ... trust me, DO NOT GET BANNED!

There's lots of new guys and great chat here. We need to nag the owner for a *Video Forum *so all the vids are in one place not tucked away in threads and posts willy nilly.

Saw guys, loggers heck everybody can chuck in their videos and if you get bored you just check out what's happening in Alaska, Germany or whatever. Lots of guys have never cut a palm, but they're like weeds here. But I've not really seen an oak or birch either and am still unsure if a pencil willow is a poplar of some type.

Anyway, lets say the draw will be 24 hours from the time of this post, coz it's 7.40pm Tuesday night here, that'll give ya all a day to razz up your mates so get those PM's going and lets see who wins.

I'll video the result, the kids will draw ya name out of the tumble dryer.


----------



## NWCS (May 29, 2006)

am i too late to toss my name in?


----------



## TreeChopper1 (May 29, 2006)

*drawing*

Throw my name in there. I also have a shirt to send you.


----------



## Ekka (May 30, 2006)

And the results are out, in video of course, we got around a 3min video at 16mb WMV streaming format.

The draw was confirmed as legitimate by the little helper and my hands were tied up with the camera, so no monkey business here. :monkey: 

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/asdraw1.wmv

Will the winners please PM me your details so we can mail the shirt and cap away to you.

And for the folk that missed out, well, you'll have to try again sometime, gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## belgian (May 30, 2006)

Some guys have all the luck  
will have to try the sweepsticks then...

cute little helper you got there.:angel:


----------



## vharrison2 (May 30, 2006)

Hey Ekka! I go out of town for the weekend and miss all the fun! Good to see Tegan again! She is such a cutie.


----------



## pantheraba (May 30, 2006)

I may not have won a shirt or cap but I feel like I won just getting to watch the drawing process. She is a great helper, not camera shy, very calm and charming.

You're doing good there, mister.


----------

